# Greygate Plastic Polish



## ttpaul.a (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have some greygate plastic polish sat in my garage, do you think it would be good for polishing my front and rear lights?
Anyone used it before?
Just dont want to use it if its too abrasive.
Thanks


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Never heard of it, bit I have been known to use a polish and pad with a fair amount of cut on lights..

Just be careful if using a machine, plastic heats up quite quickly..


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

If its the same greygate polish that i know then its used for polishing aircraft canopies, so it should be alright for use on plastic light covers. are your lights that bad that they need it?


----------



## ttpaul.a (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,
Your correct!  it is used for polishing aircraft canopies!.......... i managed to borrow some from work :lol: 
My front lights are just pitted here and there from stones i presume...nothing bad just light marks so i figured this would be ok for polishing them out!....giving it ago at weekend so ill let you know the results :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe the TT's have a coating on the headlight lenses, but not 100% sure, may be worth a little research first..

You can wet sand headlights, so polish won't be an issue, but heat will, could distort your optics..


----------



## ttpaul.a (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow!
If you want your headlight lenses looking like new this is the stuff! :lol: got one side done today and what a difference, gonna do passenger side tomorrow then i'll do pics before and after! :wink:


----------

